# Were they music in antiquity that could pass for ars antiqua , looking for a paradox?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Music that show complex patern at a time were rule were barely noted or codified into somesort of format what about bold adventureous avant-garde music of antiquity...

Im looking for an enigma, when your my mind flabbergeist and think jeez how could this exist for christ sake, they most have been time travel(like in back to the future).

Im looking and seeking these, imagine antiquity music that would sound ars antiqua, like secular songs...
or plain odd music of antiquity yet not just odd but rich and complex, intriging.

Did this occured, im looking for sometime i dont know if it exist , but if this would exist i would be thrill
it would mean there is no end , no time, we are running in loops all the time like circular harmony,
endlessly...

Any specialist of antiquity notice ''complex polyphony did not exist back then'' or what if, in a remote place in europe or whatever , they were strange addictive perfume in the making in classical music.

*What baffle musicologist archelogist and musician, what in your mind clearly should not exist since it defy time...*

Because all i heard from antiquity was marcel peres, even if he a skill conductor of ensemble organum
i find music of antiquity simple and a tad boring but it's not the ensemble fault.

Im looking for ghostwriters and works of this era ?

:tiphat: (Indiana jones)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I would say you should explore the recording of Armenian chanting by Esther Lamandier. I also think you're too harsh about EO - have you heard their musique de l'église milanaise, or the polyphonic music in their first CD of Christmas music fron Paris, or their Cistercian chants.


----------

